# Filme legal online als Datei kaufen?



## shadie (10. November 2014)

Moin Leute,

ich hätte da einmal eine Frage.
Gibt es eine Onlineplattform bei der ich mir meine Filme legal online kaufen kann und dann einen Downloadelink erhalte bzw. einfach laden kann??

Wie z.B. im Spielegenre mit GOG? / Oder Musik bei Itunes

Ich finde es extrem lästig im Schrank immer die richtige Bluray zu suchen, zudem habe ich massig Platz auf meinem Homeserver .

Bei Prime Instantvideo bin ich angemeldet, habe auch das ein oder andere gekauft, man kanns aber wohl nur auf Mobilgeräte runterladen.
Zudem ist da die Quali nicht so toll wie eine echte Bluray.

Gibts da schon eine Lösung?

Würde mich da über Input freuen, von illegal laden oder "unsicheren" Seiten halte ich rein gar nix!


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (10. November 2014)

Ich weiß nicht in wie weit die iTunes Filme restriktiert sind aber die muss man auch runterladen


----------



## shadie (10. November 2014)

Es geht ja grad darum, dass ich die Filme gerne laden würde um diese z.B. in XBMC zu integrieren.
Man kann bei Maxdome meine ich auch laden, aber das ist wohl auch wieder zeitlich begrenzt der kram -.-

Es gibt wohl auch die Möglichkeit den Browsercache herunterzu laden, das riecht für mich aber wieder extrem ILLEGAL und da habe ich keinen Bock drauf.


Ich bin also bereit Geld auszugeben, ich will die Dateien aber auf MEINEM Rechner haben.....gibts da eine Möglichkeit?

Vielleicht par Maxdome Kunden hier die wissen wie das bei Maxdome mit dem Downloade läuft?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. November 2014)

Sicher dir doch deine BluRays und mach die bei XBMC mit rein...


----------



## shadie (10. November 2014)

Ist eigentlich illegal und ich habe keine Lust wegen solch einer Lappalie durch irgend einen dummen Zufall was blechen zu dürfen.
Das ists mir einfach nicht wert.
Denn sobald du einen Kopierschutz umgehst, bist du im Bereich einer Straftat, was bei BLurays so gut wie über all der Fall ist -.-

Ich weiß die Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei erwischt zu werden ist super gering, viele lachen sich darüber wahrscheinlich nun auch tot, ich habe da aber keine Lust drauf.

Daher ja die Idee Filme online kaufen und selbst zu speichern.

Bei Musik geht das, bei Spielen auch, warum noch nicht bei Filmen?


----------



## XeT (10. November 2014)

Amazon Instant Video. Neue sind zum kaufen und ältere gratis als prime Mitglied. Oft auch zum herunterladen.


----------



## shadie (10. November 2014)

XeT schrieb:


> Amazon Instant Video. Neue sind zum kaufen und ältere gratis als prime Mitglied. Oft auch zum herunterladen.


 
Leider nein

die kostenlosen kann man nicht runterladen (wenn dann nur ganz ganz alte)

Und die dan nauch nur für Mobile Geräte wie Ipads usw
Und die gekauften auch nur für Mobile Geräte.


----------



## uka (10. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich illegal und ich habe keine Lust wegen solch einer Lappalie durch irgend einen dummen Zufall was blechen zu dürfen.
> Das ists mir einfach nicht wert.
> Denn sobald du einen Kopierschutz umgehst, bist du im Bereich einer Straftat, was bei BLurays so gut wie über all der Fall ist -.-



Gilt doch aber nur, wenn es NICHT Privat ist > §108b 
_... wird, wenn die Tat nicht ausschließlich zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch des Täters oder mit dem Täter persönlich verbundener Personen erfolgt oder sich auf einen derartigen Gebrauch bezieht, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. _
Darauf baut doch das Gesetzt auf wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Private Kopie, die du Privat machst und für dich Privat nutzt kannst du also machen mMn..


----------



## Exception (10. November 2014)

Schau mal bei flixster vorbei, da gibt es ein bissl was.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. November 2014)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Sicher dir doch deine BluRays und mach die bei XBMC mit rein...


 


uka schrieb:


> Darauf baut doch das Gesetzt auf wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Private Kopie, die du Privat machst und für dich Privat nutzt kannst du also machen mMn..



Strafrechtlich unbedenklich durch die Ausnahme, aber weiterhin zivilrechtlich zu belangen. Daher bitte Tipps in Richtung Umgehen eines Kopierschutz vermeiden. Danke.


----------



## shadie (10. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Strafrechtlich unbedenklich durch die Ausnahme, aber weiterhin zivilrechtlich zu belangen. Daher bitte Tipps in Richtung Umgehen eines Kopierschutz vermeiden. Danke.


 
Wollte dahingehend eh keine Tipps 

Scheint also wirklich echt so was noch nicht zu geben.
Würde es den Raubkopierern dann ja wahrscheinlich noch leichter machen.

Mich stört das echt gewaltig, dass ich die nicht einfach auf den Server ziehen kann -.-

Immer das nervige Bluray einlegen und raussuchen -.-


----------



## stevie4one (11. November 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Gilt doch aber nur, wenn es NICHT Privat ist > §108b
> _... wird, wenn die Tat nicht ausschließlich zum eigenen privaten Gebrauch des Täters oder mit dem Täter persönlich verbundener Personen erfolgt oder sich auf einen derartigen Gebrauch bezieht, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. _
> Darauf baut doch das Gesetzt auf wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Private Kopie, die du Privat machst und für dich Privat nutzt kannst du also machen mMn..



Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit ... Privatkopie generell erlaubt (nach  § 53 Absatz 1 Satz 1), aber ohne dass hierfür eine technische Schutzmaßnahme umgangen wird - siehe §§ 95a ff. UrhG

_(1) Wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Rechtsinhabers nicht umgangen werden, soweit dem Handelnden bekannt ist oder den Umständen nach bekannt sein muss, dass die Umgehung erfolgt, um den Zugang zu einem solchen Werk oder Schutzgegenstand oder deren Nutzung zu ermöglichen.
(2) Technische Maßnahmen im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Technologien, Vorrichtungen und Bestandteile, die im normalen Betrieb dazu bestimmt sind, geschützte Werke oder andere nach diesem Gesetz geschützte Schutzgegenstände betreffende Handlungen, die vom Rechtsinhaber nicht genehmigt sind, zu verhindern oder einzuschränken. _

Da Blu-Rays praktisch immer einen Kopierschutz haben, ist jede Kopie illegal.


----------



## shadie (11. November 2014)

stevie4one schrieb:


> Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit ... Privatkopie generell erlaubt (nach  § 53 Absatz 1 Satz 1), aber ohne dass hierfür eine technische Schutzmaßnahme umgangen wird - siehe §§ 95a ff. UrhG
> 
> _(1) Wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Rechtsinhabers nicht umgangen werden, soweit dem Handelnden bekannt ist oder den Umständen nach bekannt sein muss, dass die Umgehung erfolgt, um den Zugang zu einem solchen Werk oder Schutzgegenstand oder deren Nutzung zu ermöglichen.
> (2) Technische Maßnahmen im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Technologien, Vorrichtungen und Bestandteile, die im normalen Betrieb dazu bestimmt sind, geschützte Werke oder andere nach diesem Gesetz geschützte Schutzgegenstände betreffende Handlungen, die vom Rechtsinhaber nicht genehmigt sind, zu verhindern oder einzuschränken. _
> ...


 
Genau so hatte ich es auch in Erinnerung gehabt.

Bei DVd´s ists meistens kein Problem, bei Blurays aber eigentlich immer.

Hmmm scheint da echt noch keinen richtigen Anbieter für zu geben.
Echt schade, wäre ich durchaus bereit das selbe Geld zu zahlen wie mit Rohling.

Wäre doch sogar easy abzusichern, nen Store wie Steam nur mit Filmen und jeder von mir gekaufte Film bekommt einen eigenen Key, aber da müsste die Filmindustrie ja Geld in die Hand nehmen um so was zu realisieren 

Wird also denke ich nie kommen, kann daher hier auch wieder zu.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. November 2014)

Also der mMn beste Store, um Filme digital zu erwerben, ist iTunes. Dort erscheinen Filme mittlerweile teilweise sogar noch vor dem Disc Release. Ob man die Filme via XBMC streamen kann, weiß ich nicht. Wer aber zusätzlich noch in ein Apple TV investiert, der kann die gekauften Filme dann aus der Cloud streamen (oder runter laden und vom PC auf das Apple TV streamen).

Dann gibt es natürlich noch Ultraviolet. 

https://www.uvvu.com/de

http://www.video-magazin.de/ratgeber/ultraviolet-so-gehts-digitale-filmkopie-1896934.html


----------



## shadie (11. November 2014)

Das ist durchaus eine Möglichkeit, muss mal schauen ob man das integrieren kann.
Befürchte aber, ehhhh nein 

Apple TV kommt mir keine mehr ins haus, seitdem ich nun so nen ordentlichen HTPC habe :-O


----------



## uka (11. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> ...


Habe auch geschrieben das es sich um meine Meinung handelt, nicht mehr. 



stevie4one schrieb:


> ...


In §53 wird nicht eindeutig auf §95a verwiesen und nichts desto trotz wird dies unter Umständen in §108b erlaubt (ist ja in vielen Gesetzen so, dass erstmal alles verboten wird und dann wieder durch andere Gesetz Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden), aber genug davon . 



shadie schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus eine Möglichkeit, muss mal schauen ob man das integrieren kann.
> Befürchte aber, ehhhh nein
> 
> Apple TV kommt mir keine mehr ins haus, seitdem ich nun so nen ordentlichen HTPC habe :-O


Du könntest das Signal analog ausgeben und dies aufzeichnen, damit gehst du auf jeden Fall sicher keine Maßnahmen auf dem Medium zu umgehen. 

*Dies ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.*


----------



## soth (11. November 2014)

Das wäre totaler Schwachsinn und hat außerdem nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## shadie (12. November 2014)

uka schrieb:


> Habe auch geschrieben das es sich um meine Meinung handelt, nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> In §53 wird nicht eindeutig auf §95a verwiesen und nichts desto trotz wird dies unter Umständen in §108b erlaubt (ist ja in vielen Gesetzen so, dass erstmal alles verboten wird und dann wieder durch andere Gesetz Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden), aber genug davon .
> ...


 
Die Quali wäre halt unter aller sau und die Dateien wären noch größer 

Ich werde da wohl noch warten müssen, eventuell wirds ja irgendwann möglich gemacht die Filme dann mit Key usw zu laden.
Der aktuelle Stand ist einfach nicht mehr hinnehmbar.
Wenn man über 200 Filme hat, wie will man da noch den Überblick behalten und wo sollen die alle hin?

Echt etwas ätzend dass man durch die Filmindustrie da so ausgebremst wird in seinen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Die Quali wäre halt unter aller sau und die Dateien wären noch größer
> 
> Ich werde da wohl noch warten müssen, eventuell wirds ja irgendwann möglich gemacht die Filme dann mit Key usw zu laden.
> Der aktuelle Stand ist einfach nicht mehr hinnehmbar.
> ...



Was ist mit Netflix,  kann man nicht als Member die Filme während dem Abspielen aufzeichnen und dann ablegen? XBMC kann doch sicher implementiert werden.


----------



## shadie (14. November 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Was ist mit Netflix,  kann man nicht als Member die Filme während dem Abspielen aufzeichnen und dann ablegen? XBMC kann doch sicher implementiert werden.


 
Scheiß Qualität 

Die Filmstreams sind, wenn man Sie mit echtem Bluray Material vergleicht fürn Hintern...


----------



## danomat (14. November 2014)

Da wär doch ne neue idee für kickstarter. Wohnzimmerschrankwand mit integrierten 1000 fach bluray wechsler mit xmbc anbindung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. November 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Da wär doch ne neue idee für kickstarter. Wohnzimmerschrankwand mit integrierten 1000 fach bluray wechsler mit xmbc anbindung



Psst...  doch nicht zu laut,  muss jetzt ''meine Idee'' finanzieren lassen.


----------



## shadie (17. November 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Da wär doch ne neue idee für kickstarter. Wohnzimmerschrankwand mit integrierten 1000 fach bluray wechsler mit xmbc anbindung


 
Her damit  

Echt schade dass es da keine legalen Wege gibt sich die Daten auf den PC zu holen -.-


----------



## Schrotti (17. November 2014)

Videoload von der Telekom?


----------



## shadie (17. November 2014)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Videoload von der Telekom?


 
Das sieht interessant aus!

Führe ich mir heute Abend mal zu Gemüte.
Downloade für PC wird schon mal unterstützt so wie ich das gelesen habe


----------



## wobix (21. November 2014)

Ist villeicht ein bischen sehr Premium, aber schau dir mal kaleidescape an.
Das sollte deinen Wünschen entsprechen.
www.kaleidescape.com


----------



## BlackNeo (22. November 2014)

Caleidescape ist nicht so der Burner, wenn man da auf ständiges einlegen der Discs verzichten will braucht man den DV700 und das Teil kostet 8000€, für das Geld kann man sich auch gleich neue Hardware kaufen und alles streamen.


----------



## thoast3 (22. November 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> [...] im Spielegenre mit GOG? [...]



GOG hat doch jetzt auch Filme 
Zwar nicht sehr viele, aber da könntest du auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Betschi (22. November 2014)

Zügel doch in die Schweiz, da ist Filme und Musik laden nicht strafbar


----------



## JimSim3 (22. November 2014)

Mir wurde in der Uni zum Urheberrecht beigebracht, dass man von jedem Medium mit Kopierschutz beim Hersteller eine Version ohne Kopierschutz anfordern kann, um sich selbst eine Sicherheitskopie anfertigen zu können.

Mit dem umgehen des Kopierschutzes spart man sich meiner Meinung nach nur sich selbst und dem Unternehmen arbeit.  Das mag zwar rechtlich nicht ganz astrein sein, aber ich bezweifel, dass dir deshalb jemand auf die Finger klopft, solange du noch das Original vorzeigen kannst. (Und wenn du die verdreckte und zerkratzte Disk vom Dachboden holen musst...)

Aber ja. Einen Shop in dem ich legal Filme ohne DRM kaufen und downloaden könnte, wäre tatsächlich nen Traum...


----------



## shadie (24. November 2014)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Mir wurde in der Uni zum Urheberrecht beigebracht, dass man von jedem Medium mit Kopierschutz beim Hersteller eine Version ohne Kopierschutz anfordern kann, um sich selbst eine Sicherheitskopie anfertigen zu können.
> 
> Mit dem umgehen des Kopierschutzes spart man sich meiner Meinung nach nur sich selbst und dem Unternehmen arbeit.  Das mag zwar rechtlich nicht ganz astrein sein, aber ich bezweifel, dass dir deshalb jemand auf die Finger klopft, solange du noch das Original vorzeigen kannst. (Und wenn du die verdreckte und zerkratzte Disk vom Dachboden holen musst...)
> 
> Aber ja. Einen Shop in dem ich legal Filme ohne DRM kaufen und downloaden könnte, wäre tatsächlich nen Traum...


Wäre doch eine nette Geschäftsidee oder?
 Wer steigt ein ? 

Verstehe es halt nicht wie die Filmindustrie sich nur so langsam entwickeln kann.

Bei Games ist es möglich und bei musik ja auch schon lange.
Fast schon peinlich was da passiert.

Das mit dem Kopierschutz macht die Sache nur noch fummeliger.
Manche Blu Rays kann ich am HTPC gar nicht mehr abspielen, dann muss man wieder schauen, welches Programm das kann.....ätzend


----------



## soth (24. November 2014)

Mit dem Unterschied das bei Musik und Games nicht erstmal noch ein Haufen Kohle für Lizenzgebühren und Übersetzungen anfallen und das Datenaufkommen zig-mal so hoch wäre.


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2014)

XeT schrieb:


> Amazon Instant Video. Neue sind zum kaufen und ältere gratis als prime Mitglied. Oft auch zum herunterladen.



Auf Xbox Live kann man auch die Filme kaufen. Bin mir fast sicher das dieser dann auf die Festplatte der Xbox gezogen wird und kein Stream mehr ist. Aber ob man den woanders abspielen kann als auf der Box bezweifele ich.


----------



## shadie (24. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Auf Xbox Live kann man auch die Filme kaufen. Bin mir fast sicher das dieser dann auf die Festplatte der Xbox gezogen wird und kein Stream mehr ist. Aber ob man den woanders abspielen kann als auf der Box bezweifele ich.


Das ist halt das Problem.
Ich kanns auch auf mein Handy runterladen.
Aber von welcher Qualität der Film dann ist sollte auch jedem klar sein.
Eine Bluray nur mit deutscher Tonspur hat gerne mal 25GB, die Qualität wird kein einziges Streamingportal haben.

Da würde die T-kom ansonsten schon im Dreieck springen


----------

